# Isopod Culture Question



## tom855 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was pretty much convinced that my white isopod culture never took off, but as of this morning I'm excited to see that I actually have some! 

However, in addition to the isopods, I'm seeing quite a few very tiny, fast moving little white things in the culture as well. They almost look like small springtails. 

Are these the dreaded mites, or just quick moving baby isopods?

IF they are mites, is there anything I can be doing to get rid of them?

Thanks for the help!

Tom


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

mites are by no means "fast" moving. so I would not worry about that.

It is possible that they are baby isopods but they could also be springtails. I have a couple isopod cultures that have springtails living in them too. They never seemed to affect the isopods so I don't worry about it.


----------



## tom855 (Sep 22, 2014)

No kidding???? I wonder how they would have gotten in there? Now granted I keep them in similar locations, but both bins are totally sealed up. 

Regardless, as long as they are "problems," I don't think I much care. 

Thank you!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

tom855 said:


> No kidding???? I wonder how they would have gotten in there? Now granted I keep them in similar locations, but both bins are totally sealed up.
> 
> Regardless, as long as they are "problems," I don't think I much care.
> 
> Thank you!


Define 'sealed up', keeping in mind the size of a freshly hatched springtail. I've had cross-contamination in my bins that were closed, and a few inches apart from each other. The best way to avoid it is to culture separate species in different locations.


----------



## Aquarimax (Jun 25, 2015)

tom855 said:


> No kidding???? I wonder how they would have gotten in there? Now granted I keep them in similar locations, but both bins are totally sealed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is also quite possible that a small number of springtails came with the original isopods. As others have said, springtails will not do any harm to the isopod culture. 



Aquarimax


----------



## tom855 (Sep 22, 2014)

As long as they are springtails I'm fine with them. And yes, my version of "sealed" is with snap on bin lids sitting on top of each other. So, it's very possible that's how they got in there in the first place. Going forward I will make sure I keep my living things spread out. 

Thanks very much for the info!

Tom


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Do they look like this?










These showed up in my first isopod culture. Very fast moving and in large numbers.

They're too fast to be mites or isopods. Definitely not springtails either...

I think they were just some random tiny insect that happened to make their way into the culture and breed very successfully.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

those look like springtails to me.


----------



## tom855 (Sep 22, 2014)

No, mine are too tiny for me to photograph. I can't see much more than a relatively fast moving white speck. I'd bet anything they are baby springtails. I think they are too fast for Iso babies, but maybe.

I guess time will tell, as I'm either going to have both in the bin, or I'm going to have lots of Isos. 

I will plan to report back!

Tom


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

tom855 said:


> No, mine are too tiny for me to photograph. I can't see much more than a relatively fast moving white speck. I'd bet anything they are baby springtails. I think they are too fast for Iso babies, but maybe.
> 
> I guess time will tell, as I'm either going to have both in the bin, or I'm going to have lots of Isos.
> 
> ...


The photo is a macro with 20x magnification.

They were tiny and it took 10 tries to get the photo. They never grew any bigger than a grain of sand which is why I got rid of the culture.


----------



## tom855 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ugghh.... sorry to hear they weren't anything "normal." It will be interesting to see what these turn in to.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds like a bonus to me  My master Isopod cultures are pretty sealed minus a 2"- .3 micron filter i attach to the center of the lid, zero mite issues. I can get better pictures if needed.

And no i will not share my precious Good N Plenty's .


----------



## tom855 (Sep 22, 2014)

Interesting idea! 

The filter screen I mean.


----------

